# Nero won't burn audio CD



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

After a fresh install of Win XP and installing Nero ver 5.5.9.14 or the latest ver 5.5.10.35 It will burn data CDs fine but when I try to make an audio CD by dragging mp3 into Nero and it starts the write, I get an error message almost immediately that "burn failed at 16X"

I am using a Plextor 16/10/40A with the latest firmware and I have tried Nero's Wnaspi32 and also forceASPI ver 1.17 (Adaptec 4.60).

Nero worked fine until I loaded a fresh copy of XP HE.

Anybody got any ideas?

Nero's help pages are just too overwhelming for newbies like me


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Welcome to TSG.

Nero converts the MP3s to CDA wave on the fly. It is a little CPU intensive, but any competent computer should be able to do it at 16X.

If you have just been updating Nero try uninstalling it completely and reinstalling. Make sure you uninstall InCD also if it is a separate install  I wouldnt have it on my computer so I dont know how it uninstalls.

It can also be a media problem. Different burners like different media. I think the 16X Plextor still had the old Sanyo guts, so it wasnt very picky. I dont think it was until their 24X that they changed suppliers and the burners went from burning to anything shiny to being the most picky on the market. In any case try a different brand of CDR.


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

I agree that Direct CD and InCD don't belong on any computer; it is just not reliable enough for me. 

I have tried several reinstalls of Nero and that was no help. It always worked great with this old Plextor before I installed this fresh copy of XP. I haven't tried another brand of CD-R media but will. Thanks


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try burning at a slower speed


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

> _Originally posted by turbines:_
> *I agree that Direct CD and InCD don't belong on any computer; it is just not reliable enough for me. *


Actually some people put packet writing to good use. One of our members makes a daily large backup and rotates about 10 RWs. So the stuff is still on the computer and he has redundancy in the old backups. Another just dumps stuff to a packet written RW until he has enough to justify a session with the mastering software  which uses 15Mb of housekeeping space per session.

What everybody who uses packet writing effectively has in common is that they never have the packet written RW as their only source for the data. DirectCD can packet write to CDR as well. Once you close the session the data is secure and it takes only 7Mb per session rather than 15 for mastering software. You can still use the convenient (for some people) drag/paste in Explorer, and the CD can be closed to read in any computer. Im surprised more people dont use that.

Have you tried the EZCD that probably came with the burner?

Edit: Dumb question. It would be EZCD4 which doesn't work with XP.


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

I suppose packet writing has become more reliable since I last tried it on and older system. I use an external HD now for daily backups

I just installed and uninstalled EZCD Platinum with all the patches and NTI and both programs burn Audio CDs just fine at 16X. I would still prefer to get the Nero working again because I have some plugins I like. The NTI interface seems simple an uncomplicated but it's a bit pricey


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I didnt know you were up and running with audio and were just having problems with Nero. Disregard all after Welcome to TSG.

Try Feurio. It has every recording bell and whistle you would probably want. The demo is full featured and never expires  mine never did: http://www.feurio.net/English/index.shtml

I didnt say packet writing to RW had become reliable. But it is reliable enough for backup as opposed to archive. It astounds me that people write important stuff to a packet written RW and erase it from their computer. But the probability of your hard drive failing at the same time that one of the standard packet writing traps loses the CD data is remote.


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

Will I didn't really know for sure it was a Nero problem until I tried thr other programs. I'll give Feurio a try. Thanks


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

Nero is halting the audio CD burn with the following messages.

Burn process started at 16X (2400KB/s)
PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W 1610A
invalid field in command
Burn process failed at 16X (2400KB/s)


----------



## katz49 (Jun 12, 2003)

Reading these replies its seems to me as if you get a nice new OS but will continue using obsolete hardware, is it fully compatible with XP?
Manufacturers make components now with XP in mind.
I used XP first with 98se upgrade. Since then have built a new computer making sure every thing is fully compatible with XP.
Use a Liteon 32x12x40 burner with NERO, burn at 20x CD-R no problems, 12x RW.
CD-R's 1-24x
CD-RW 1-12x
Silver grade

katz49
------------
Its always the season for the old to learn.


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

This is not a new operating system. This old Plextor has worked just fine with XP and Nero for a very long time without any problems at all. The problems started after a fresh installation of XP. As I said above it will make audio CDs without any problems using EZCD or NTI


----------



## katz49 (Jun 12, 2003)

By what you say, the problem started with the XP re-installation, maybe you should be querying that instead of Nero.

Just a thought, are you using Nero Express ? for audio burning.

Also Nero doesn't like competition. remove *all* opposition except InCD.

The only time I had a problem was with Roxio installed as well, removed Roxio, problem gone.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You can usually have as much mastering software on your computer as you like. They are totally inactive until you open them. It is like having multiple word processing programs.

What can be a problem is multiple packet writing programs. They usually stay active even after you turn them off with Ctrl+Alt+Del. They have to detect a CD when it is inserted in the burner so that it can become active if it is formatted. Your best bet is to uninstall InCD if you dont use it and custom install any other software so you dont install the packet writing. Many people have had no problem with multiple packet writing programs, Im just saying that if there is a conflict that is where it will be.

I see youre still plugging away trying to get Nero to burn audio. Im surprised you didnt like Feurio. I have several burning programs for different purposes. I wouldnt have the slightest idea whether anything but Feruio does audio CDs successfully. Post your Nero full log and well see if there is anything obvious.


----------



## katz49 (Jun 12, 2003)

As an aside Question, can anybody tell me why Nero is so expensive(comparatively) in the US, quite a few throw it in free with a burner in UK, and if you want to buy it its less than £10($16).


----------



## katz49 (Jun 12, 2003)

Whenever anything goes wrong the first question must always be *What have I changed*.
Can you use the System Restore to when it worked correctly.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The answer to your question is that that the Nero that comes bundled with burners is not the complete suite you get with the full program. You can also buy the lite version here for peanuts. Nero is a bargain compared to Roxio software when you compare features and price.

System restore isnt going to uninstall his fresh XP and reinstall his old one.


----------



## katz49 (Jun 12, 2003)

I got the full program(free) using 5.5.10.35 now.


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Turbines, if you are still having problems - goto download.com and check out this program called Acoustica 2.9998. It's pretty decent, and it fixed a problem my friend was having.

I couldn't get his Nero to finish CD's (it wouldn't lead-out), and I couldn't find the stupid option, so I just switched to Acoustica and the CD's work now...so...eh


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> The answer to your question is that that the Nero that comes bundled with burners is not the complete suite you get with the full program.


Unless something has changed drastically recently the OEM Nero was always the complete version, and the latest updates can always be downloaded. Roxio's OEM EZCD Creator was always a basic version, that was fairly useless.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

my oem version is the complete version and updatable


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Im sure you both know the difference  I stand corrected.


----------



## jlf2446 (Jul 2, 2003)

I bought a new computer one week ago (windows xp) with Incd installed. It's not the full version.

The program tells me I should upgrade to the full version and that I should uninstall any other packet writing programs on my computer.

I've never used it and don't like it already because it starts as soon as the computer is turned on and there seems to be no way to turn it off except C-A-D. It's about to be uninstalled.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

slipe
it may depend on what deal the manufacturer has done with ahead software the first oem i got with a burner can be used with any burner but the second copy say it will only operate with the lg
jf2446
go into msconfig/startup and untick it


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

*dai* I really dont know. I installed a burner for a friend a couple of years ago that had Nero 4 bundled with it. It didnt have any bells and whistles and was just basic burning software. Maybe early versions of Nero didnt have things like a wave editor, label maker, MP3 equalization etc in any version. Adaptec software at the time came bundled in a version about as sparse as the bundled Nero, but the retail version had all of the features.

I have had a bundled version of Nero 5 sitting around that came with my Lite-On 52X burner. I installed it out of curiosity and it appears to be the full version, but the CD says it will only work with the burner it was bundled with. As far as I am concerned that is a full version. Maybe there is a stunted version they are selling in the UK for $16, or they arent quite legal.

*jif2446* Welcome to TSG.

There isnt really any way to deactivate packet writing software. It has to be available if you put a formatted RW in the burner. Disabling it in the startup or turning it off just takes the icon from the tray, but it is still active to some degree.

I cant imagine there is a full featured version of InCD compared to the bundled version. It only does one thing and that is format a RW so you can use like a big floppy. The full version they are talking about must be Nero.

I like your idea of uninstalling it. I havent allowed packet writing software on my computer for years. I have no practical use for it and it is one of those programs that are problematic. But if all your computer came with is InCD and the XP writing software you might eventually find you need a more full featured program. If you download the Feurio I linked earlier in the thread you will have most of what you need combined with the XP writer. For backing up copy protected games you need something like CloneCd or Alcohol 120%, which arent good for normal burning.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

jif246
i did not install in cd with this burner,i did with the previous one i liked the program but it caused that many crashes i decided i could do without it.
slipe
i go green with envy when i look at the usa sites,here we pay through the nose for a basic item and over there there is that much extra that comes with the product


----------



## jlf2446 (Jul 2, 2003)

I've decided to keep using Roxio 6 for all burning. I can copy discs, make photo cd's, data cd's, music cd's with the program. 

The only problem so far is the cover printing program for jewel cases which might have something to do with some kind of incompatibility with my video card, but it's not a big deal. I'll try using the Nero Cover Designer program if I can figure out how it's supposed to work. It came with the LG cd writer.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I doubt there is an incompatibility between the Roxio jewel case program and your video card. Simple graphics programs dont usually do that. Games sometimes, but not graphics programs.


----------



## Luther (Jul 13, 2003)

I have a similar problem -- I can burn audio (music) onto CD-R's but they only play on my computer or on my DVD player NOT my CD Players -- anyone have a similar problem? If so, what can be done about it? Thanks in advance. Luther


----------



## Luther (Jul 13, 2003)

Nero burns only play on my computer or on my DVD player, NOT in my CD Players -- I also need assistance (sorry -- I couldn't find another way to post my problem). Thanks -- Luther


----------



## jlf2446 (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slipe:_
> *I doubt there is an incompatibility between the Roxio jewel case program and your video card. Simple graphics programs dont usually do that. Games sometimes, but not graphics programs. *


You're probably right. I think I read that stuff about the video card on the Roxio web site. I suppose it's just Roxio trying to put the blame on someone else for a bug in their program.


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

I am still unable to burn mp3 to audio CD after numerous emails from Nero Tech Support. They keep having me use their clean-tool uninstaller and then install latest version...none of that has been any help. They have had me try various brands of media too. The program contnues to burn data CDs flawlessly. I also installed the latest Plextor firmware.

Thanks


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

Still here and unable to burn mp3 to audio cd after too many e-mails to Nero TS...no help there. They just keep telling me to perform clean installs with the latest version. I have since completely reloaded windows XPHE. Nero does data just fine but when I try to make an audio cd from mp3 i get "invalid file in command" error almost immediately followed by Burn failed at 16X. I reloaded Easy CD 5.02 and NTI again and they do it all fine. Then I tried the new Roxio Easy CD and DVD Creator Platinum it did fine too. I just don't understand it.

Here is the most recent fail log from Nero. There's got to be an answer out there somewhere.

Nero log:
Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'D:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.59, size=160016 bytes, created 1/29/2003 10:37:36 PM 
Nero Version: 5.5.10.42
Recorder: <PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A>Version: 1.05 - HA 1 TA 0 - 5.5.10.42
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM: < DVD-ROM> Version: 1.02 - HA 1 TA 1 - 5.5.10.42
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD400BB-00DEA0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : IC35L080AVVA07-0 atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : DVD-ROM atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On 
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
CmdQueuing : 1
CmdNotification: 2
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
EraseSpeed : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 511MB (523760kB)
Free physical memory: 155MB (159188kB)
Memory in use : 69 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Static Write Speed Table: 0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Enabled (1) 
Wizard: On

19.8.2003
Audio CD
8:29:37 PM	#1 CDADOC -1 File Cdadoc.cpp, Line 1622
Audio item log info:
Audio document burn settings:
=============================
Burn mode: DAO,
CD Text: On,
Cache disk or network files: No,
Cache small files: No,
Cache files smaller than 65536 bytes.
Audio Multisession: No
List of audio tracks:
=====================
Track 01: Length: 04:19.17, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Angeleyes_OK.mp3'.
Track 02: Length: 05:20.13, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Chiquitita_OK.MP3'.
Track 03: Length: 03:52.13, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Dancing Queen.mp3'.
Track 04: Length: 03:14.34, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Does Your Mother Know_OK.MP3'.
Track 05: Length: 04:11.39, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - FernandK.MP3'.
Track 06: Length: 02:54.23, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Honey Honey_OK.mp3'.
Track 07: Length: 04:44.27, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - I Have A Dream_OK.mp3'.
Track 08: Length: 04:03.01, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Knowing Me Knowing You_OK.mp3'.
Track 09: Length: 03:32.49, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Mamma Mia_OK.MP3'.
Track 10: Length: 03:24.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - S.O.S.(1975)_OK.mp3'.
Total size: 39:56.47

8:29:37 PM	#2 Phase 72 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
BURN-Proof activated

8:29:37 PM	#3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 115
Reader running

8:29:37 PM	#4 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 125
Writer PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A running

8:29:37 PM	#5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3745
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

8:29:37 PM	#6 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 672
Setup items (original item values)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Angeleyes_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 19442 (19442) = #19442/4:19.17
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Chiquitita_OK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 24013 (24013) = #24013/5:20.13
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Dancing Queen.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 17413 (17413) = #17413/3:52.13
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Does Your Mother Know_OK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 14584 (14584) = #14584/3:14.34
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - FernandK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 18864 (18864) = #18864/4:11.39
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Honey Honey_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 13073 (13073) = #13073/2:54.23
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - I Have A Dream_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 21327 (21327) = #21327/4:44.27
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Knowing Me Knowing You_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 18226 (18226) = #18226/4:3.1
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Mamma Mia_OK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 15949 (15949) = #15949/3:32.49
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - S.O.S.(1975)_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 15356 (15356) = #15356/3:24.56
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:29:37 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 225
Last possible write address on media: 438365 (97:26.65)
Last address to be written: 179596 (39:56.46)

8:29:37 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 230
Write in overburning mode: FALSE

8:29:37 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 1700
Recorder: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A;
CDR code: 00 00 00 00; CD manufacturer unknown
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: D0 00 90, 2: 61 1A 42 (LI 97:26.66), 3: 4F 3B 47 (LO 79:59.71)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 00 (invalid), 2: 00 00 00 (invalid), 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

8:29:37 PM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 824
Prepare recorder PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A for write in cue-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: 
TOCTYPE: 0x0 Session Closed, CD fixated
Tracks 1 to 10:
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 0 352800 46080384
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 46080384 46433184 102911760
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 102911760 103264560 144219936
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 144219936 144572736 178874304
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 178874304 179227104 223595232
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 223595232 223948032 254695728
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 254695728 255048528 305209632
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 305209632 305562432 348429984
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 348429984 348782784 386294832
TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x0, ISRC "", FilePos 386294832 386647632 422764944

8:29:37 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 672
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Angeleyes_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 19442 (19442) = #19442/4:19.17
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 19442 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Chiquitita_OK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 24013 (24013) = #24013/5:20.13
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 24013 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Dancing Queen.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 17413 (17413) = #17413/3:52.13
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 17413 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Does Your Mother Know_OK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 14584 (14584) = #14584/3:14.34
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14584 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - FernandK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 18864 (18864) = #18864/4:11.39
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 18864 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Honey Honey_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 13073 (13073) = #13073/2:54.23
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13073 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - I Have A Dream_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 21327 (21327) = #21327/4:44.27
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 21327 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Knowing Me Knowing You_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 18226 (18226) = #18226/4:3.1
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 18226 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Mamma Mia_OK.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 15949 (15949) = #15949/3:32.49
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 15949 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - S.O.S.(1975)_OK.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original CD pos #0 + 15356 (15356) = #15356/3:24.56
relocatable, CD pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 15356 blocks [PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W1610A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:29:37 PM	#12 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
Burn process started at 12x (1,800 KB/s)

8:29:37 PM	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 0 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

8:29:37 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 1 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #19592

8:29:37 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 2 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #43755

8:29:37 PM	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 3 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #61318

8:29:37 PM	#17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 4 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #76052

8:29:37 PM	#18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 5 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #95066

8:29:37 PM	#19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 6 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #108289

8:29:37 PM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 7 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #129766

8:29:37 PM	#21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 8 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #148142

8:29:37 PM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1978
Verifying CD position of item 9 (relocatable, no CD pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #164241

8:29:37 PM	#23 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 13930
StartDAO : CD-Text - On

8:29:37 PM	#24 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18419
Set BUFE: BURN-Proof -> ON

8:29:37 PM	#25 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 14192
CueData, Len=176
21 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 
21 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
21 01 01 00 00 00 02 00 
21 02 00 00 00 04 15 11 
21 02 01 00 00 04 17 11 
21 03 00 00 00 09 2b 1e 
21 03 01 00 00 09 2d 1e 
21 04 00 00 00 0d 25 2b 
21 04 01 00 00 0d 27 2b 
21 05 00 00 00 10 36 02 
21 05 01 00 00 10 38 02 
21 06 00 00 00 15 07 29 
21 06 01 00 00 15 09 29 
21 07 00 00 00 18 03 40 
21 07 01 00 00 18 05 40 
21 08 00 00 00 1c 32 10 
21 08 01 00 00 1c 34 10 
21 09 00 00 00 20 37 11 
21 09 01 00 00 20 39 11 
21 0a 00 00 00 24 1d 42 
21 0a 01 00 00 24 1f 42 
01 aa 01 01 00 27 38 2f

8:29:42 PM	#26 SCSI -1066 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1443
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x02480000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x24
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xF9 0x21 0x9A 0x00 0x02 0xAA 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x24 0x00

8:29:42 PM	#27 MMC -1066 File Writer.cpp, Line 333
Invalid field in command

8:29:49 PM	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
all writers idle, stopping conversion

8:29:49 PM	#29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 216
conversion idle, stopping reader

8:29:49 PM	#30 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1655
Burn process failed at 12x (1,800 KB/s)

8:29:49 PM	#31 Text 0 File Scsicmd.cpp, Line 406
SCSI not using temporary buffers
20 out of 20 temporary buffers allocated

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\CDRALW2K.SYS': Ver=6.0.0.171 , size=24839 bytes, created 1/13/2003 10:19:26 AM 
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), size=86912 bytes, created 8/29/2002 1:27:50 AM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## turbines (Jun 14, 2003)

I stumbled across this post on another forum.

http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=72503

Unchecking the "Write CD text on CD" option in nero allows it to burn mp3 to audio cd every time. Why I dunno.

It might appear that the common denominators are the Plextor 16/10/48 and my motherboards n'vidia chipset

Hope this will be some help someone else.

Thank goodness for help forums


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks for the feedback. You should update your nVida chipset drivers in any case. It cleared up some problems on my nForce2 based board.


----------



## angry man (Jan 9, 2004)

Download 'nero clean tool' from their web site. uninstall nero . run clean tool then reinstall nero . this cured probems I had with nero after I had reinstalled it previously.


----------

